# Force to Pile



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What are the underlying skills being taught during the FTP drills?

A few that seem apparent to me are:

Go, pick up and return
Pick up one quickly and return
If I send you, there is something to be retrieved

Another possibility is 
You go and you fetch it up because I told you to

Is this drill one of the underlying foundation skills for blind retrieves?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I believe it's one of the underlying skill drills for blinds. 
One of the things that Dan has taught consistently in FTP is that confusion doesn't cut it. When in doubt, run out there and grab a bumper. 
Dan also doesn't "beat it into the ground". He says it's a boring drill for both the dog and the handler, and once the dog appears to understand, let it go.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what my girl has to do next. She is on power work right now. I am afraid she will get bored with it. She loves bumpers....but it is starting to get hot and she has tons of hair. I am afraid she is going to give up because of tiredness. My trainer said this will be a huge step if she gets thru this.he basically told me if she does not, then she will not make it any further than her Jh. :-(


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes FTP is a vital part of modern retriever training programs, if you want to have a handling dog. It basically is an extension of force fetch, with the collar and a lot more distance involved. It tells the dog, when I send you, you are going to go directly to the pile/bumper, as fast as you can and without delay or sidetracking. Your default behavior when sent is to GO, with speed and conviction. FTP also gives you the tools to correct a dog who later on, is approaching blinds or drills with a lackadaisical attitude, is distracted or otherwise not going with conviction.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> What are the underlying skills being taught during the FTP drills?


Foce to pile is far more important than many trainers may realize. It constitutes the fully-trained retrieve, in which all the functions are brought together that matter most to a working retriever. The basic obedience tasks; "Here", "Sit", "Heel", which your dog will use his entire career. Added to that is the completed package of force fetch.


Sunrise said:


> A few that seem apparent to me are:
> 
> Go, pick up and return
> Pick up one quickly and return
> ...


I agree with all your points, and more. This drill, if done properly, *IS* the under pinning of all retrieves; marks or blinds (believe it or not). Of course there is more to that assertion than meets the eye. 


Even on marks, what do you want the dog to do? Sure we want them to use their natural gifts to accurately mark the fall. But the function is the same:
Go when sent.
Fetch the bird cleanly.
Handle it appropriately.
Return it promptly to the handler, and recall to the handler's side.
Deliver it on command.
The dog should do this on blinds, but also on every mark. But there is one vitally important theme that is too rarely discussed about FTP, and that is "momentum". Many times trainers use that word, and intend it to refer to the dog's speed. It does not.


The better dictionary definitions for momentum are:

The force possessed by a body in motion.
Gain against resistance.
The ability to retain velocity in the presence of resistance.
This is what will sustain a retreiver's drive over distance, and through momentum-robbing factors en route. And all of that is acquired through FTP.

EvanG


----------

